#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Прекрасная зеленая

## Джыш

Прекрасная зеленая
http://filmin.ru/4909-prekrasnaya-zelenaya.html

----------

Егор С. (16.03.2012), Слава Эркин (17.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Было где-то обсуждение этого фильма вроде.

----------


## Wyrd

думал, что Тара. эх...

----------

Pema Sonam (16.03.2012), Оскольд (16.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2012)

----------


## Егор С.

мне фильм очень понравился

странно, что: "Этот фильм неофициально был запрещён к показу во Франции и других странах ЕС" http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/55035/

----------


## Аньезка

Эпизод про мясо понравился))

----------


## Слава Эркин

Джыш, спасибо Вам большое за то, что познакомили с этим фильмом. Я и плакал и смеялся. Ничего нового, но... напоминания важны. 
Так и у нас внутри, есть большой Париж и Австралийские пустыни... А мы живём в этих двух мирах ( кроме монахов, конечно ). Пусть Свет Учения освещает нам дорогу!

----------

Джыш (17.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> мне фильм очень понравился
> 
> странно, что: "Этот фильм неофициально был запрещён к показу во Франции и других странах ЕС" http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/55035/


Если мы перестанем быть образцовыми потребителями, рухнет экономика всего мира!

----------

Аньезка (17.03.2012), Оскольд (17.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

А он точно запрещен или это лишь слух, порождающий у публики бОльший интерес к фильму?
Хотелось бы узнать наверняка...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А он точно запрещен или это лишь слух, порождающий у публики бОльший интерес к фильму?
> Хотелось бы узнать наверняка...


http://niklahs.wordpress.com/
:



> March 10, 2012 
> Euromyth: Can the EU Ban a Movie?
> 
> Is the French movie ‘La belle verte‘ banned in the European Union because of its political message? Swedish movie critic Mårten Blomkvist answers (in Swedish).
> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-tv...forbjuden-i-eu


Со шведского можно гуглом более менее внятно на английский перевести...
суть:



> The EU does not regulate films' distribution. "La belle verte" has been shown, among other EU countries, France and Spain, and is available on DVD.

----------

Аньезка (17.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2012)

----------

